# Just when I thought I decided on receiver..



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, Im new here and have read many of the threads regarding receivers and speakers so as not to ask duplicate questions. I appreciate all the advice and finally came to a decision that the Onkyo 706 or 876 coupled with the SVS SBS-01 speaker package would be a great choice for my samsung 50" LCD and PS3 blue ray player. 

Then, I checked with my rewards program at american express and found I have enough points for a Denon AVR 890. I was really set on the Onkyo, but I'd love to use my points if the Denon would do just as good if not better job. Anyone care to offer some direct comparison suggestions? 

Second question is in regards to the SVS speaker system. Previous posts suggest this package is around $800, but the new version to be released Feb. 10th has a price tag of about $1200 ($1000 pre-order). Anyone know why the new model is more money, and is it still a fantastic deal at the new price?

Briefly, my living room is medium size, well, thats for Manahattan, so probably considered small. Because of neighbors I cannot crank it up at timber shaking volumes as I would like, but still want that crisp clear sound and definition in my movies and some punchy bass on my music even at lower levels. 

I do appreciate all that I have learned here already and am down to this last decision. Cheers!

Karl


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

The Denon 890 is a great choice.

- 7.1 channels (105W x 7)
- full HD audio support including Dolby TrueHD + DTS-MA decoding
- Full Audyssey suite (MultEQ + Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume) with adjustable reference level for Dynamic EQ
- Dolby Pro Logic IIz
- New ABT-2010 video processor which is a class leading video processor.

It is better than the Onkyo 706 in most ways. The 806 has more power, THX Ultra certification, RS232 and a 12V trigger. So I guess you need to decide if you would trade those things for Dolby PLIIz and better video scaling.

If you can get one for free I would definitely go with the Denon.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It seems to me your asking which amp to choose between the Onkyo and the Denon, but the Denon is free. At the 7xx level there simply isnt enough to choose it over a free Denon IMO. I prefer the Onkyo sound to Denon, but its FREE 

Cant comment on the SVS speakers really, but I have heard the SBS-01 and for the money it is very very good, so can only assume the later speakers will follow suit.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input. Seems I have a good problem and wont go wrong either way. As for the speakers, I know Jungle Jack has been a fan of the SVS SBS-01 on many posts, so maybe Jack can comment on that also. Is Jack in the Jungle? Thanks again, Im just excited to be getting away from my previous HTIB cheap-O system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is difficult to beat free. Given your space and neighbor limitations, I might go for Tower Speakers and no subwoofer. That way you will get full sound while not blasting your neighbors with a subwoofer.

By taking a subwoofer out of the equation, you can allocate far more funds to your Front Speakers and Center Channel. Add a pair of Surround Speakers and you are set.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont forget towers wont go as low as a good sub, and those that do will be just as problematic for the neighbours. I agree good towers are the only way to go with no sub, and I have run that way myself before.

There is also the solution of using a tactile transducer if you want to add rumbles to movies without the subwoofer sound.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice - actually haven't considered the towers until now. Any suggestions on where to start for a couple of towers, center channel and surrounds? Limeited to about a grand on my speaker budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would highly recommend DMC-Electronics.com and their cosmetic B-Stock PSB Image Series.
The Image T45 is available for 479 Dollars (749 MSRP) and is an excellent pair of Towers. Since you are not using a Subwoofer, you might want to go with the Image T55 which uses 6.5 inch woofers instead of 5 1/4 woofers. The T55 is available for 549

These are the prices for the cosmetic B-Stocks. The A-Stocks are very similar in price. With the T55, the price is 629 for the A-Stock. That being said the cosmetic blemishes are so slight that I have never noticed them and have ordered over a dozen pairs for friends systems.

If going with the T55 B-Stock, you will have around 450 Dollars remaining for Center Channel and Surrounds. I would go with the Image C60 which is the largest of the Series. The cost is 279 Dollars. (449 MSRP)
For Surrounds, I would go with the Image B25 for 299. 

What is ideal about the B25, C60, and T55 is that they all use the same Tweeter and same 6.5 inch woofers. This really is an awesome thing to have a true timbre match with all speakers and identical drivers.

The total on the 5 channels is 1,127 before shipping. Mind you the MSRP is $1,827 and at MSRP, PSB represents fantastic value. PSB is a Canadian Company led by Paul Barton who is a very highly regarded Speaker Designer. PSB stands for Paul and his Wife, Sue Barton.

Here is a review for the similar T65:http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/psb_image_t65.htm
The B25:http://www.psbspeakers.com/reviews/Stereophile-Image-B25
There are many other reviews out there for the T45 as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

+1 on the PSB Image!


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the speaker advice. I was just looking at those! Thanks to you and jay for the extra confidence. They sure look sweet. I can always add a subwoofer to that set up if I move to a house, but looks like it will do great for movies and music as is. I would certainly take advantage of the B-stock deal.

I went ahead and got the Denon 890 since I could use my reward points and can now spend the cash on good speakers. I did like the Onkyo, but at that price range, they all should deliver similarly. Just have to deal with a poorly written manual and clunky remote, but Ill live. Hook up should be fun - Im psyched to have all those HDMI inputs. No more unplugging one device to plug in my PS3! Thanks again for the advice, Im on my way! KDK


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

KDK69 said:


> Hi, Im new here and have read many of the threads regarding receivers and speakers so as not to ask duplicate questions. I appreciate all the advice and finally came to a decision that the Onkyo 706 or 876 coupled with the SVS SBS-01 speaker package would be a great choice for my samsung 50" LCD and PS3 blue ray player.
> 
> Then, I checked with my rewards program at american express and found I have enough points for a Denon AVR 890. I was really set on the Onkyo, but I'd love to use my points if the Denon would do just as good if not better job. Anyone care to offer some direct comparison suggestions?
> 
> ...


Hello KDK, the SBS-01's and the SCS-01 center will be revised in the first quarter 2010 with offset tweeters and updated crossovers. This is why the price is higher than let's say in December because they were moving leftover stock.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Denon 890/1910 was a great choice. I am sure Onkyo would have been as well. The Denon sounds good and was surprisingly easy to set up. The Audyssey did a great job - really enjoying the surround effects on the 7.1 when gaming/watching movies and the 2 channel stereo when listening to the ipod. Remote not so bad, but I dont have a lot of components or Id have to go with Harmony. Thanks for the direction on the receiver!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the Denon. I am a big fan of Denons myself! I have their flagship Pre/Pro and it suits my needs famously! Continue to give us your impressions as you listen more, too!


----------

